

What are the legal implications of PleaseRobMe? - morisy
http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2010/03/what-are-the-legal-implications-of-pleaserobme067.html

======
billswift
>In coming to its decision, the court noted that Paladin's book was "so
comprehensive and detailed that it is as if the [author] were literally
present with the would-be murderer" during the crime.

Apparently courts are even stupider than I thought. "Hit Man" was written by a
housewife who used the gimmick of writing (actually rewriting) a murder
mystery as a handbook.

